# Frankenkader-Homepage?



## All-Mountain (30. April 2003)

Hi,
da die Idee recht gut anzukommen scheint kommt hier der angedrohte Thread zum "Frankenkader" und eventuell eine Homepage über denselben. Und über's biken in Franken im allgemeinen natürlich.

- Zuerst bräuchten wir mal einen vernünftigen Namen (einen der nix mit Bratwürsten zu tun hat )

- Wer macht mit? Das wäre dann natürlich auch mit Pflichten verbunden...

- Was stellen wir auf der Homepage ein?

Meine Ideen: Wir stellen die einzelnen genialen Franken-Bikespots vor (Fränkische, Tiergartentrails, Veste-Trails usw.) und ernennen "Trailmaster" die dann, mit den anderen Mitgliedern, die Touren in mehr oder weniger regelmäßigen Abständen oder auf Anfrage biken.

Laßt mal Eure Phantasie spielen und postet rein was das Zeug hält. 

Wenn wir genug Ideen haben sollten wir uns noch mal treffen und genauer darüber plaudern.

Gute Nacht bzw. guten Morgen
Gruß TOM
der morgen früh um 4 Uhr an den Lago fährt..


----------



## Rootboy (30. April 2003)

HANFGUERILLA Franken LÖL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurichdarf (30. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Hi,
> da die Idee recht gut anzukommen scheint kommt hier der angedrohte Thread zum "Frankenkader" und eventuell eine Homepage über denselben. Und über's biken in Franken im allgemeinen natürlich.
> 
> ...



Grossartige Ziele....  Die Umsetzung ist ne wahnsinnige Arbeit. Alleine eine Streckenbeschreibung hinzubekommen, da überlege ich immer noch, wie man(n) das machen kann. Wie kann man verlässliche km Angaben bekommen, ohne ständig anzuhalten und die km Angaben zu notieren.  

Um eine einzige brauchbare Streckenkarte, mit Beschreibung, Fotos etc. für eine Tour von 20 km, zu erstellen braucht man einen ganzen Tag aufm trail, einen Tag für die Umsetzung. 

Ich kann dir fast alle Trails in der Fränkischen beschreiben, aber die km Angaben kenne ich nicht. Da unten dann halblinks ist nicht so das rechte..... 

Zu deinem Domain Namen würde ich dir www.domaxxx.de empfehlen. 

z.B. http://www.domaxx.de/index.cfm?seite=main&auswahl=suchreg&menu=domaintldcheck&check=

Gerade viele junge Biker scheinen die meisten Trails nicht zu kennen. Ausser vielleicht Tiergarten, aber das ist eher ein Spielplatz....  

Im Reichswald verfahre ich mich sogar auf den "Schotterautobahnen". Die sehen irgendwie immer gleich aus


----------



## Tom:-) (30. April 2003)

der bedarf ist riesig und es gibt in der fränkischen tausende trails. bei einem webangebot, dass noch dazu nich kommerziell ist, muss eine tourbeschreibung nicht zwangsläufig wie im moser ausfallen, obwohl das natürlich toll wäre. die idee von @all_mountain mit dem strecken-guide finde ich deshalb super. da kann die strecke durch persönliche teilnahme ins hirn verpflanzt werden.

für rennradtouren ist das einfacher. hier reicht im prinzip ein höhenprofil mit abbiegepunkten meist in ortschaften. da hab ich vor ein paar jahren schon mal 2 erstellt, die würde ich zur verfügung stellen. wir wollen ja (denke ich) in der hauptsache ein podium für bike interessierte schaffen, das m.E. in alle richtungen offen sein sollte.

was den namen unseres 'teams' bzw. 'kaders' bzw. 'clubs' .... angeht, so fände ich es sehr angenehm, wenn weder 'franken', 'nämberch', 'fädd' ... noch 'allmächd' darin auftauchen. das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu prollig. ich würde da die version des 'eisenschweinkaders' vorziehen - also einen begriff, der eher abstrakt mit dem biken und den ausübenden als mit der herkunft des erlauchten teilnehmerkreises zu tun hat. 
wobei ich zugeben muss, dass der name 'eisenschweinkader' mit dem zugehörigen kürzel 'esk' schon sehr geil ist, und es für uns schwer wird etwas ähnlich gutes zu finden. konkret habe ich auch noch keine idee. vielleicht könnten wir ja bezug nehmen auf unser extrem hohes brauereiaufkommen entlang der trails  

webmaster und html-hacker scheinen wir genug zu haben. müsste sich nur noch einer als hauptverantwortlich für hosting und update melden, sonst werden wir wahrscheinlich im chaos versinken. ich schlage deshalb ein treffen aller ernsthaft interessierten vor, am besten bei einer pizze ;-)

ich bin bis 12.5. erstmal in den nordalpen und am lago zum biken.
bis dahin

happy trails

tom


----------



## Coffee (1. Mai 2003)

Ja Prima ;-)

Also nimmt der Frankenkader schon langsam Formen an ;-) Finde ich ja Klasse. Übrigens wird hoffentlich das nächste Pizzaessen nciht lange auf sich warten lassen.

Tom hat es übrigens schon schön Formuliert. ESK da müssen wir irgendwie hinkommen oder noch besser toppen   Uns wird doch sicher ein Namen einfallen....*hoffhoff*

Meine "fränkischen" vorschläge:

- Radschkaddlnkader  (RKK)

- Gässlasgeicher Bike Club (GBC)

- Tittläsbatschercaostruppe  (TBC)

- Franken Kaos Kontor  (FKK)


So dann warten wir mal was noch so kommt ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Gulaschmeister (1. Mai 2003)

Hämmeleuderlounge (HLL) oder sowas ? Wollt ihr das auf die Ecke Nürnberg beschränken oder auch auf Unterfranken und so ausweiten ?


----------



## G-zero (1. Mai 2003)

Servus,

Ich hatte sowieso mal vor eine Webseite über das Mountainbiken in Franken zu machen. Wenn das andere auch vorhaben um so besser dann macht es mehr Spaß  

Zum Inhalt denke ich sollten die besten "Bike-Spots" der Umgebung vorgestellt werden und da reichen denke ich ein zwei Fotos je Spot und eine grobe Beschreibung. Ein Anspechpartner wär natürlich auch gut. Muss ja nicht wie im Moser sein. 

Ein Bereich wo sich jedes Mitglied vorstellen kann. Hobbies Bike ...

Schöne Fotos der Touren oder Wallpaper zum download. 

Vielleicht ja auch Einkehr Tipps für die Touren

muss ja nicht gleich die super Seite sein. Aber ein Anfang wär schön und dann sieht man ja wie es sich entwickelt. 

Die Frage nach dem Namen ist sehr schwierig. Ich muss zugeben ich hab noch keine Ahnung. Ich wär aber schon für etwas bike bezogenes. Oder Irgendwas mit "Trails" im Namen ... 

Nun stimme ich Tom  100 % zu das wird viel arbeit. Vor allem der Anfang wird sicher sehr schwierig. Ein Treffen um die vielen Fragen zu klären halte ich auch für sinnvoll. 

Ich hab auf meiner Homepage auch einen Mountainbike Bereich und in "Mountainbike - Reisen " stell ich auch ganz grob ein paar Spots vor. Wer will kann ja mal kurz drauf.

Ich stelle mich gerne als "HTML-Hacker" und Hobby-Fotograf zur Verfügung. Ein bissl Flash will ich mir in Zukunft auch mal antun. 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## drnojoke (1. Mai 2003)

da ich ja in meiner ausbildung auch damit beschäftigt bin seiten zu machen biete ich mich natürlich an euch mit der der page zu helfen =)


tralala


----------



## Frazer (2. Mai 2003)

Also, ich hab mir den Gedanken dieses "Frankenkaders" nochma durch meinen Kopf gehen lassen und bin eigentlich recht begeistert davon. Mittlerweile sind hier ja auch einige Idee zusammen gekommen, vor allem, was die Homepage betrifft.

Da wir grad beim Thema sind. Würde meine Talente als Organisations-Chaot anbieten und den Job als Webmaster übernehmen, aber sowas sollte wirklich bei ner Pizza oder ähnlichem besprochen werden....

@coffee: allein den ESK zu erreichen, könnte sich als wirklich schwierig erweise, ich finde dene ihre HP scho irgendwie klasse. Eigentlich ja das gesamte Projekt, und da ran zu kommen wird uns schwer fallen. Vor allem müssten wir das auf eine andere Art und Weise machen, weil als Nachmacher will ich net hingestellt werden. Und gar übertrumpfen?!?! Also, das wird echt a bissl arch übel...  

Grüßle
Frazer


----------



## Coffee (2. Mai 2003)

Ok...wann wollen wir uns treffen ;-))  


Grüßle coffee


----------



## biker-wug (2. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute, 

ich war diesmal bei Pizzaessen nicht dabei, aber trotz allem finde ich die Idee einer Frankenpage genial!

Würde mich logischerweise sofort bereit erklären ein paar nette Tourenbeschreibungen im südl. Middelfranggen zu schreiben, also Bereich Weißenburg, Treuchtlingen, Pappenheim!!

Aber ein guter Name ist schon noch fällig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (2. Mai 2003)

@coffee:

Ich mach mal nen konkreten Vorschlag:

wie wäre es mit dem 16.05. (is'n Freitag) so um 19:00 Uhr??

Da sollten auch alle, die sich momentan in Riva vergnügen, wieder an der Heimatfront eingefunden haben....

Dann könnte jeder mal so seine eigenen Vorschläge vortragen.

Oder fällt Dir bzw. euch anderen ein besserer Termin ein??

Grüßle  
Frazer


----------



## Coffee (2. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Termin ist gut, und schonmal notiert. Ich mache in ein paar tagen mal einen Gesonderten aufruf ;-)

Wie wär den der Name


 Radschkadeln

ist ein Fränkischer Ausdruck für Gesellige Leute und das Wort Rad kommt auch ncoh vor ;-))


Grüße coffee


----------



## nurichdarf (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hi,
> 
> Radschkadeln
> ...



Radschkadeln (mich weichem d) oder Ratschkatl (mit hardem t)  ist wohl eher ein bayrischer ausdruck für redselige Weiber, Tratschtanten, oder auch bei denen man "die Goschn extra daschlougn muass"


----------



## rush (3. Mai 2003)

Ich muss sagen, ich hätt ja nicht gedacht, dass hier alle so auf diese Idee abgehen, aber es ist zugegeben schon reizvoll. Wie es scheint haben wir ja auch schon genug freiwillige, die voller Tatendrang sind. Ich biete hier auch nochmal meine Hilfe als Designer an, wenn es darum geht ein Logo für unsere zukünftige Truppe zu gestalten oä.
Die Namensfindung ist natürlich gar nicht leicht, hab auch keine wirklich gute Idee. Ich werf einfach mal was in die Runde:
GrobStollentreter 

Wir können das ja noch bei unserem nächsten Treff ausführlich diskutieren.

rush


----------



## Altitude (4. Mai 2003)

Namensvorschlag: Biker-Gschwarrdl

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Dreegbär (4. Mai 2003)

erstma hi @ all

F-B-F Franken-Bike-Force

oder nee besser Bike-Force-Franken sprich B-F-F

oder so na ja ma gucken.

wär übrigens auch gern dabei hab allerdings weder in html noch Java noch sonst irgend einer Prog. sprache was drauf 

na ja ma gucken *wink* bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (4. Mai 2003)

@Coffee: Also das Kürzel FKK ist ja schon mal super 
Vielleicht läßt sich da ja auch noch was anderes zu texten.

Kann ich mich schon mal um den Status eines Aussenpostens bewerben um hier oben die Front gegenüber dem ESK zu stärken? 

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben und möge es ähnlich gut gelingen wie beim ESK!

Gruß aus dem schönen Preissen 
Harry


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Mai 2003)

nabend zusammen!!

so jetzt hab ich mir auch mal alles in ruhe durchgelesen und muss sagen es sind echt gute ideen dabei.trotzdem sind doch viele sachen unklar.

soll die HP für alle franken also mit u- und o-franken sein,da bei unseren "vorbildern" ESK und Bergarbeiter sich alle untereinander kennen und das hier dann nicht der fall wäre?

soll die HP mit der idee trikots machen zu lassen verknüpft werden?

es sind viele verschiedene user hier die auch eine unterschiedliche auffassung vom biken haben(was auch gut so ist).wie bringt man die alle unter einen hut?

natürlich die fragen wer kümmert sich darum,wie soll die HP aufgebaut sein,usw........

all-mountains vorschlag mit "trailmastern" bereitet mir bissel kopfzerbrechen  klingt etwas nach zwang,den scout zu spielen

fragen über fragen...........
deswegen pizzamampfen am 16.5


gruß alex


----------



## G-zero (4. Mai 2003)

... nochmal kurz zum Namen. Da die Seite ja sicher auch von Leuten aus anderen Bike-Foren angeklickt wird, also Deutschlandweit, sollte es dann nicht ein Name sein mit dem jeder etwas anfangen kann ? und nicht nur ein "Franken-Insider" ? ... ist nur so ein flüchtiger Gedanke der mir gerade eingefallen ist. 

@ rush: GrobStollentreter fänd ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. 

der 16.5 ist vorgemerkt. 

 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Dreegbär (5. Mai 2003)

Ja meine meinung zu Frängisch solds ned sei sonsd dengen die nu mir sin so groskobferd wie die münchner und gem uns mit kanne andern ab.
Wos abber net wor is mir sin nämlich gor net a su schlimm wie dei immer dänner.
 

wie gesagt zum pizzamampfen würd ich mich gern mal einladen wenn es recht is und mein Bruder wär auch dabei.

Bin aber weder der technik noch der ausdauer meister eher so der Funbiker. Hoffe das is kein problem, an der kondi lässt sich mit mehr übung sicher was tun!!

Posted halt ma ob neulinge willkommen sin oder net.

hatte beim lesen zumindest den eindruck

greetz @ all


----------



## eL (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Na mit diktatur wie sonst


----------



## G-zero (5. Mai 2003)

oder Grobstollenkader ? 

gruß


----------



## Beelzebub (5. Mai 2003)

@el: ja jetzt wo du es sagst und ich wollte vergnügungswart werden

@tobi: nich schlecht der name.träumste da schon von in der nacht? 

gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2003)

@all
Bin gestern Nacht vom Lago heimgekommen und sehe die ganzen Posts zum erstenmal. 
Bin echt begeistert was jetzt schon an Ideen zusammengekommen ist.

Das mit dem Namen scheint ein größeres Problem zu sein, wie mir scheint. Wir könnten uns auch erst mal den Namen "Frankentrails.de" (der ist laut DENIC noch frei) hosten lassen, die Homepage basteln und später noch den Namen der Frankentruppe  dazunehmen wenn uns ein genialer Einfall gekommen ist. Bei Strato hat man z. B. 3 Domainnamen frei die dann auf den gleichen Webspace laufen, wobei man natürlich über Umleitungen den Content dann unterschiedlich gestalten kann.

Einen Bikeguide ala Moser für Franken auszuarbeiten, halte ich auch für zu zeitaufwändig. Das würde ich nur machen wenn wir alle am Ende steinreich dadurch werden würden .... 

Die Lösung mit einzelnen Tourguides halte ich auch für die beste. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass man den ein oder anderen Biker aus dem Forum besser kennenlernt. Im Prinzip machen wir das ja jetzt im Forum mit unseren Tourvorschlägen auch schon. Dann wäre es halt etwas organisierter. In Vereinsmeierei sollte die Sache auch nicht ausarten, das mag ich auch nicht soo.

Ich für meine Person vermarkte eher Internetprodukte. Meine Hompage hab ich mir einfach mit Frontpage gebastelt und ein paar Scripts reingepastet. Das können andere sicher besser als ich. Ich stelle mich mit meiner IXUS V3 aber gerne als Trailfotograf zur Verfügung.

Bin auch schon auf den nächten Pizzatermin gespannt.

@Dreegbar
Dein Eindruck ist richtig, wir haben nichts gegen Neulinge. Ich bin ja auch noch ein Frischling im Forum und die waren eigenlich alle recht anständig zu mir. Bis jetzt jedenfalls  Zur fehlenden Conti: kein Problem wir warten natürlich wenn einer noch nicht die Top-Form hat. Da sprech ich aus eigener Erfahrung, (nur dieser Alditute ist ein alter alter Schinder, bei dem mußt Du aufpassen)

Gruß TOM


----------



## Altitude (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> [B(nur dieser Alditute ist ein alter alter Schinder, bei dem mußt Du aufpassen)
> 
> Gruß TOM [/B]



Ey, braust Du Streß oder was???


Weichei!!!!


----------



## Dreegbär (5. Mai 2003)

@ All-Mountain danke ich werd aufpassen HrHr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2003)

@ Dreegbär,

willkommen ist hier jeder, mit anstand und Bike  

@ all

also wegen der HP. Wir müssten es auch so machen, um die HP schön zu füllen, das jeder irgendwie auch Berichte Tipseln kann und die dann dort quasierscheinen. Entweder so wie es hier im mtb-news-bereich ist, da passiert die Freischaltung quasi fast wie von selbst (müsst ihr mal Thomas fragen) oder den Text eben dann per Mail an den Webmaster. Das Forum hier sollten wir auch einbinden *wichtigfinde* Dazu wär vielleicht ein oder 2 Regelmäßige Biketreffs eine Idee.

So ich werde heute mal wegen dem Termin vom PizzaplauderHomepagebesprechungstermin ansagen ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Mai 2003)

@Coffee
So hatte ich mir das auch gedacht. Die "Franken-Grobstollentreter-Homepage" quasi als Ableger des IBC-Forum für Franken.

Man kann da bestimmt auch Beiträge hin und her verlinken, wenn die IBC'ler nix dagegen haben.

Gruß TOM


----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2003)

denn der Itz hat ja auf der gbbc-Homepage das Singlespeedforum eingebunden...die Eisenschweine meines Wissens auch - ich denke da sollte Coffee mal von Mod zu Mod mim Thomas reden - sozusagen auf einer höheren Bewußtseinsebene...

Ist sicherlich auch gut für den Traffic auf der neuen Homepage!!!

Grüße

Alex

@Tom
Wann sind die Largobilder im Netz???
Bis Morgen um 17.00 Uhr an der Veste...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2003)

huhuuuuuuuuuuuuu,

ja werde da mal ein Wörtchen mit dem Tom reden. Mache ich morgen mal ;-))



IHR GEHT MORGEN BIKEN???????????????????????????????????

Singlespeeden oder MTBiken? Würdet ihr die ersten 30 minuten langsamer fahren (dannichmitkommenwürde) ich würde dann nach ner halebn Stunde wieder abdrehen...danach könnt ihr bolzen was die Waden halten ;-)

Sacht mal an ob ihr das machen würdet

coffee


----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2003)

wer kann der Bitte einer schönen Frau schon wiedersprechen....
*schleimmodusaus*

Natürlich mit Schaltung....Gladys ist frisch geschminkt und soll sich nicht schon wieder "einsauen"....

Da wird der El sicherlich vor Wut kochen, wenn Du mit mir biken gehst und mit Ihm nicht....


----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2003)

ok, dann werde ich die Stehlampe mal fertig machen für morgen ;-)

Ich schreib nochwas in dem von Dir neu aufgemachten Thread ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *Servus,
> 
> 
> ...



Noch'n Vorschlag zur HP:

Ein Flash-Intro wäre nicht schlecht. Die Naviagation würde ich auch mit Flash basteln.
Für den Rest tut's meiner Meinung nach HTML, sonst wird das updaten und pflegen zu aufwändig.

Gruß TOM


----------



## ritzelflitzer (6. Mai 2003)

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Gute Namen fallen einem nach besonders "angenehmen" Touren und nach ordentlichem Gerstensaftkonsum ein. Also schwingt euch aufs Rad, belagert die örtlichen Kneipen und schaut euch an, was euch auszeichnet.

Und bitte versucht uns zu toppen, Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft!!!

Ritzelflitzer

*ESK Is Watching You!*


----------



## Coffee (6. Mai 2003)

@ Ritzelflitzer


B/Bis Watshing you ;-))

Schon klar, wissen wir doch  

Wir werden uns anstrengen. Überbieten wird wahrscheinlich unmöglich, aber vielleicht könnten wir sogar eine Art Kooperation machen ;-)) Ihr könnt ja mal den SAUFKOPP fragen ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (6. Mai 2003)

Womit wir bei der Frage waeren, ob der ESK ueberhaupt "kooperiert". Ich dachte immer, wir assimilieren, annektieren, devastieren, schaenden und pluendern?!

Mal schauen. Werbebanner koennt ihr auf jeden Fall bei uns buchen 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Womit wir bei der Frage waeren, ob der ESK ueberhaupt "kooperiert". Ich dachte immer, wir assimilieren, annektieren, devastieren, schaenden und pluendern?! *



 Genau, der Kader ist längst unter Euch. 

*Eisenschweinkader - Episode XXIV - Eine neue Hoffnung für Franken*  

Grüße vom


----------



## Rabbit (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *Eisenschweinkader - Episode XXIV - Eine neue Hoffnung für Franken  *


EISENSCHWEINKADER ___________________
*EPISODE XXIV* 
EINE  NEUE  HOFFNUNG  FÜR  FRANKEN

STARRING COFFE - ALTITUDE - ALL MOUNTAIN
AND INTRODUCING ZZZZZorro AS THE PHANTOM MENACE 

So, fehlt jetzt nur noch das Drehbuch


----------



## eL (6. Mai 2003)

Hase du bist einfach der brüller schlechthin


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Mai 2003)

wenn wir schon kadermäßig unterwandert werden 
gleich mal die passende klamotte bereitlegen

gruß alex


----------



## Dave_Steel (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich wollte noch meine TOP50 CD (also Topographische Karten 1:50000) nebst SW anbieten mit der man die Trails eingeben kann und km Angaben ausrechnen lassen kann und ausserdem gleich die entsprechenden GPS Koordinaten berechnen kann und evtl. als Datei hinterlegen kann (es gibt bereits eine Homepage für Rennradtouren mit dem Feature).

Grüße,

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *wenn wir schon kadermäßig unterwandert werden
> gleich mal die passende klamotte bereitlegen
> 
> gruß alex *


bist du eigentlich berechtig solch edle kleidungsstücke zu besitzen???


----------



## Beelzebub (6. Mai 2003)

aber hallo EL

das gute stück ist aus halle/saale und ich habn diamant rad.
des muss reichen 


gruß alex


----------



## eL (7. Mai 2003)

fragt sich nur ob du rechtmässig und gewaltfrei in den besitz gelangt bist oder ob nicht doch blut dran klebt


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Mai 2003)

ein kilo bananen hat mich das gekostet 


gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *ein kilo bananen hat mich das gekostet
> 
> 
> gruß alex *



Da hat Dich aber jemand ganz schön beschissen....


----------



## Beelzebub (7. Mai 2003)

ach was.die bananen sind doch mittlerweile sicher schon mumpe


----------



## Hollandrad (13. Mai 2003)

jetzt muss ich mich mal outen als nichtswisser.....

Was soll denn eigentlich ESK sein?

Groeten uit Nürnberg !


----------



## Hollandrad (13. Mai 2003)

schon rausgefunden


----------



## Marcus (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *Was soll denn eigentlich ESK sein?*



Also, so frech ist mir ja schon lange keiner mehr untergekommen! 

Gruesse, Chemie-Ali

now listening to: *Save Ferris - Come on, Eileen*


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *
> 
> Also, so frech ist mir ja schon lange keiner mehr untergekommen!
> ...



Selber Schuld!!! - Ich sag nur weißer Fleck....

Nachdem jetzt die Coffee die Fahnen des ESK`s in Franken hisst...werden auch die letzten Unwissenden von eurer "Herrschafft" erfahren...

Grüße
Alex/Alti

@ESK'ler
Bis Darmstadt...und brav sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (17. Mai 2003)

wie wir gestern vom pizzafuttern gingen hat mir meine süße noch ne sms getippt,und fragte ob wir "Eselquäler" schon nen namen hätten 

da dacht ich mir so nach 4 weizen ..........


*ESELQUÄLER*  wär doch auch nich schlecht



gruß alex


----------



## Coffee (17. Mai 2003)

der Große Lauschangriff  

als Frischling des ESK habe ich mich gestern selbstverständlich unter die Franken des Pizzaplaudertermins gemischt. Um hautnah, direkt und mittendrin ein Auge auf die Jung zu werfen.

Wollen doch die Franken auch eine eigene HP betreiben. Zu einer richtigen Namensfindung kam es gestern jedoch noch nicht. Man wahr sich doch diesbezüglich sehr uneinig. Das grobe Gerüst der Neuen Seite ist aber besprochen worden. Mehrmals ist dabei auch der Ehrenwürdifge Name des ESK gefallen. Von deren Entstehungsgeschichte bishin zur außerordentlich professionalität.

Scheinbar unerreichbar für die Franken. Auf einer Ausfahrt über den "Anton-Leidinger" wollen sich heute verschiedene Personen nochmals beraten ;-)

Ich als ESK Mitglied habe mir die Pizza schmecken lassen *scharfwar* und habe mir mit einem anderen "eingewanderten" Franken ein Wasser geteilt.

Weitere Beobachtungen derzeit nicht gemacht werden. Ich bleib aber am Rad ;-)

Grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Wollen doch die Franken auch eine eigene HP betreiben. Zu einer richtigen Namensfindung kam es gestern jedoch noch nicht. Man wahr sich doch diesbezüglich sehr uneinig..
> 
> Scheinbar unerreichbar für die Franken. Auf einer Ausfahrt über den "Anton-Leidinger" wollen sich heute verschiedene Personen nochmals beraten ;-)
> ...





*Hihihihihihi* 

meinste das während ihres leidens auf dem rad unterwegs in ihr nirvana eine fulminante namensgebung entsteht?


gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,
das die ESK'ler das m it den asimilieren so ernst meinen konnte ich nicht ahnen. Ich dachte den ganzen Abend da sitzt noch unsere Mod. Coffee neben mir und tatsäch war Sie offensichlich schon längst von den ESK-Borgs aus Brandenburg asimiliert worden.

Leute seid wachsam und schützt Euch vor weiteren Asimilations-Versuchen. 
UND
Traut Niemanden - es könnte eventuell schon ein ESK-Borg sein.
 
Gruß
TOM
*dergradvölliggeschafftvormpcsitztwielihndermortizbergplattgemachthat*


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2003)

mutiert das ganze franken-forum jetzt nach und nach zu ner ESK-hommage?
-verbeugung
-kopie?
-abklatsch?

muss ja auch nich unbedingt sein. 

die idee an sich find ich sehr geil, aber man muss den ESK'lern (so geil man die auch finden mag) ja nicht unbedingt kilometerweit nachrennen.


----------



## Marcus (18. Mai 2003)

Ach Mensch dubbel, wir brauchen das aber auch einmal im Jahr. Lass sie mal machen.

Wir haben ja dort jemanden, der die Sache in die richtige Richtung steuern wird, nich' wahr, Eisenschweinin? 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2003)

@dubbel
Ich würde die Sache mal nicht so bitterernst nehmen. Mein Post  war jedenfalls die nicht so ganz ernstgemeinte Antwort auf Coffee's vermutlich auch nicht ganz ernsten Post. 

Die ESK'ler haben  uns z. B. bei der Idee eine Franken-Homepage zu erstellen inspiriert, sonst nix. 
Mit Hommage hat das nix tun.

Ich kenne einen der Jungs persönlich und was ich sonst so gelesen und mitbekommen habe sind die glaub ich ganz ok.

Was immer aus der Idee eine eigene Franken-MTB-Seite zu gestalten wird, eines ist sicher: das wird was ganz eigenes Fränkisches, glaub mir.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> die idee an sich find ich sehr geil, aber man muss den ESK'lern (so geil man die auch finden mag) ja nicht unbedingt kilometerweit nachrennen. *



????

ich denke Du hast denn Sinn dieses Projektes nicht verstanden - wir wollen uns und unsere Trails in Frangen präsentieren und nicht Werbung für unsere Freunde (ich zähle wenigstens einige zu meinen Freunden) vom ESK machen oder Sie gar anbeten....Gott bewahre!!!!

Außerdem wird Coffee sicherlich die Interessen des ESK in Frangen vertreten und eventuelle Untriebe zu verhindern wissen...

Gruß

Alex


----------



## G-zero (18. Mai 2003)

...  das wird einfach nur eine kleine Seite über die Trails und Bike-Spots in Franken. 

Somit spart man sich die ein oder andere frustrierende Trailsuchrunde und Zugereiste ( momentan haben wir einen aus Freiburg hier ) wissen gleich wo man biken kann und bekommen auch noch Ansprechpartner.

Also die Erwartungen runter schrauben und Geduld wir lassen uns nämlich Zeit. 

@ dubbel: Erst informieren dann schreiben

gruß

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Mai 2003)

@hollandbike.....najut aufgrund das du frisch hier im forum bist soll gnade vor recht ergehen

@coffee 


> Ich als ESK Mitglied habe mir die Pizza schmecken lassen *scharfwar*


  wer?? 


> Von deren Entstehungsgeschichte


 kennt die einer wirklich????rik brauch da immer 3h um die darzulegen


> Weitere Beobachtungen derzeit nicht gemacht werden


 immer schön aufpassen auf diese _"Aufkeimende zelle subversiver bergradquäler"_

@alle-berge


> von den ESK-Borgs aus Brandenburg asimiliert


ik muss hier korrigieren...*BERLIN* /brandenburg 

@dubbel überall wo du auftauchst bekommst dein fett weg wa...findeste det nich selber komisch?? ;-) 

@Frangen...weitermachen!


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> @dubbel
> Ich würde die Sache mal nicht so bitterernst nehmen [...] das wird was ganz eigenes Fränkisches, glaub mir.


wieso bitterernst? 
is ja gut, 
war ja nicht bitterernst, sondern in der tat ne frage (is ja auch als frage formuliert...)
und - wie gesagt - die idee find ich gut. 
und um so besser, wenn's was eigenes wird.

@G-zero : erst richtig lesen, dann antworten (scnr) 

@altitude: die botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der glaube.


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *@altitude: die botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der glaube. *



Allah akbar!!!!!


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Allah akbar!!!!! *



goethe


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2003)

@ El,

scharf war nur die Pizza, haben usn ncoh dieses EXTRA scharfe Öl druff  buahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



@ dubbel,

Fragen darf man immer..aber pass uff das Du nciht in gewahrsam genommen wirst. Gefesselt udn geknepelt ;-) bei Wasser und Brot OHNE Bike ;-)

@ alle Franken,

Ohen mich würde es den berühmberüchtigten "Pizzaplaudertermin" garnicht geben  udn genau deshalb werde ich diesen auch weiterhin regelmäßig berufen ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [[email protected] alle Franken,
> 
> Ohen mich würde es den berühmberüchtigten "Pizzaplaudertermin" garnicht geben  udn genau deshalb werde ich diesen auch weiterhin regelmäßig berufen ;-)
> ...



Wie Ihr wünscht - Mam-Sahib....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Mai 2003)

@aldi
sag mal nimmst du die medikamente nicht mehr die dieses 


> Mam-Sahib....





> Allah akbar!!!!!


 unterdrücken??? solltest du aber  
@coffee 





> werde ich diesen auch weiterhin regelmäßig *BERUFEN* ;-)


du lernst verdammt schnell


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> @ dubbel,
> Fragen darf man immer..aber pass uff das Du nciht in gewahrsam genommen wirst. Gefesselt udn geknepelt ;-) bei Wasser und Brot OHNE Bike ;-)


ehmd: dette har ick mir nämlich jedacht, wa?!


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> @dubbel überall wo du auftauchst bekommst dein fett weg wa...findeste det nich selber komisch?? ;-)
> --------------------------------------------------------
> "Anders zu sein heisst nicht, zwangsläufig
> ...



das mit dem fett liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich anders bin. 
oder ne andere meinung hab. 
is aber nicht schlimm. 

schlimm wär, wenn alle lokale foren gleich aussehen würden, oder?! ;-)


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> das mit dem fett liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich anders bin.
> ...



Es Lebe die freie * MEINUNGSÄUSSERUNG*

Dubbel, jeder ist willkommen und gern gesehen. Komm doch einfach mal zum nächsten Pizzaplauder udn Du wirs mal sehen wer hinter den Namen steckt ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> das mit dem fett liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich anders bin.
> ...



aus diplomatischen Gründen, verweiger ich jetzt mal die Aussage...


----------



## eL (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> das mit dem fett liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich anders bin.
> ...



diese antwort hilft auch mir weiter


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> Es Lebe die freie * MEINUNGSÄUSSERUNG*
> 
> Dubbel, jeder ist willkommen und gern gesehen. Komm doch einfach mal zum nächsten Pizzaplauder udn Du wirs mal sehen wer hinter den Namen steckt


 
tja. 
klingt gut, aber ich hätte inzwischen bedenken, dass ich geknebelt unterm tisch lande.


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> tja.
> klingt gut, aber ich hätte inzwischen bedenken, dass ich geknebelt unterm tisch lande. *



Das wir Dich fair behandeln...also kein Knebel!!!


----------



## Mudface (21. Mai 2003)

Waldsport Club Franken

oder

Seilschaft / Bund / Loge der hirnfreien Trailheizer

oder

Trailwichtel

oder

Wanderweg Abuser


----------



## Hollandrad (26. Mai 2003)

gibt es jetzt schon diese HP irgendwo? Oder bleibt man bei der Namensfrage im Schlamm stecken?

(mach doch frankenmtb.de)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *gibt es jetzt schon diese HP irgendwo? Oder bleibt man bei der Namensfrage im Schlamm stecken?
> 
> (mach doch frankenmtb.de) *



Nein noch nicht.
Design- und weitere Namensvorschläge werden aber noch gerne angenommen, Mr Hollandbike.

Das Problem ist momentan, dass es sich bei den potentiellen HP-Erstellern um Mountainbiker handelt. Und die gehen im Frühling/Sommer halt nun mal lieber Mountainbiken als am PC rumzusitzen.

Aber keine Angst, kommt Zeit kommt Homepage...

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frazer (26. Mai 2003)

Nun ja, nachdem gestern das Biken bei mir ausgefallen ist, hab ich mich mal a bissl mit dem PHP-Zeugs beschäfftig.... ich weiß, des soll ja nur mal irgendwann als Ablösung dienen, aber ich hab da so ein paar Ideen....  

Wie schauts eigentlich mit Deinen Entwürfen aus, Tom??
Hast schon was???

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Hollandrad (26. Mai 2003)

Das kann ich nur all zu gut nachvollziehen. Ich kriege im Moment nach der Arbeit auch kaum noch den PC an, weil es mich dann schon zu viel nervt....


_Zeit.... ein kostbares Gut_ 


Ich habe gerne viel Geduld.

Gruss,
Gert


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Wie schauts eigentlich mit Deinen Entwürfen aus, Tom??
> Hast schon was??? *



Bis jetzt noch nicht. Ich hab momentan neben biken auch im Job etwas Streß. Ich hoffe am verlängerten WE (hab den Brückentag frei ) ist wenigstens ein Tag schlechtes Wetter, dann setze ich mich mal dran.
TOM


----------



## Frazer (26. Mai 2003)

Also,
wennst Lust hast, können wir uns ja Freitag mal ne Stunde zusammen setzen, wennst eh frei hast.... vielleicht bekommen wir ja was hin  .... und natürlich, wennst Zeit hast  

Oder aber des Wetter wir so schön, dass man Biken gehen kann, dann bin ich auch lieber unterwegs....


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2003)

Hi Volker,

sieht schlecht aus hab grad mal in Wetter.de reingeschaut, soll  27°C am Freitag kriegen. Aber da findmer schon einen Tag.

TOM

PS: halt Dir mal den Sonntag fürs biken frei, ist noch nicht ganz spruchreif aber da werde ich wohl tourmäßig was schönes posten...


----------



## Frazer (26. Mai 2003)

Wenn's Wetter am Freitag wirklich so toll werden soll, dann werd ich wohl auch lieber was anderes machen, als am PC zu hängen  

Wegen Sonntag muss ich mal schauen, aber da werd ich schon Zeit haben, denk ich mal...


----------



## Wenkman (26. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Ich hoffe am verlängerten WE (hab den Brückentag frei ) ist wenigstens ein Tag schlechtes Wetter, dann setze ich mich mal dran.
> TOM *




bitte bitte leute, schreibt nicht sowas....ich kann keine regenwolken mehr sehen oder wollt ihr das uns allen noch schwimmhäute zwischen den fingern wächst...?  

bye wenkman


----------



## Frazer (26. Mai 2003)

@wenkman
du weißt ja, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung.... und wenns a bissl weiterregnet, dann kannst ja schonmal nen Lake-Jump ausprobieren und berichten wie's war  

Außerdem: regnen tut's nur wenn Zzzzorro im Lande is, weil was tut man nicht alles, damit sich die Zugereisten fühlen wie zu Hause   

So denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (27. Mai 2003)

Hy all,
also ich hab die Luft in meinem Holraum nochmal in Turbulenzen versetzt, Nonbrainstorming sozusagen, dabei konnte ich folgende Namensbausteine protokollieren:

Kurbeltreter , Trailrocker, Playbiker, Talstürmer

Kamikaze, Banausen, Recken, Hillclimb, Team, Gruppe, Haufen, Zusammenkunft, Horde, wilde Meute, Clan, Truppe , Zusammenrottung, Männertreff, Zusammenwürfelung.

So jetzt grübelt mal weiter, dann wird's diesen Sommer noch etwas.

Grüße vom Spezializden


----------



## Beelzebub (27. Mai 2003)

grad aus dem bett kann ich nur "*Brigade* " hinzufügen 

wünsch euch nen netten tach.

gruß alex


----------



## Tom:-) (28. Mai 2003)

hm. brigade scheint mir ein bisschen zu 'ostlastig'  

aba: TrailRockerTeam hätt schon was. kürzel TRT. könnt' mir gefallen  

greez


----------



## Frazer (28. Mai 2003)

mit TRT bin ich net wirklich einverstanden ... des klingt so wie der Fernsehsender unserer Osmanischen Mitbürger   
und des muss net wirklich sein, so sehr ich auch für die Völkerverständigung bin.....


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2003)

Mit Trailrocker könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. 

Da müßten wir uns aber mal vorher überlegen ob wir anglizismen (=englische, Wörter die in den deutschen Sparachgebrauch eingegangen sind) im Namen haben wollen oder nicht.

Wenn ja, tun sich namenstechnisch ganz neue Welten auf:

Trailrocker - Franken (ohne Brigade o. a., ähnlich wie die Hamburger Pirates).

TOM
*derzufälligeinetürkischefreundinhat*


----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

scheiß Rechner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

um anglizismen zu vermeiden:

Ziehweg-Kapellenmitglieder-Franken...   

Grüße

Alex

*dernenOssialsFreundinhat*

Ich tu auch was für die Völkerverständigung...


----------



## Tom:-) (28. Mai 2003)

TRC / TRS / TRU - Trail Rave Club (society oder union)

wär dann voll anglizistisch und auch gar net sooo schlecht

Tom
*derzurzeitzwarkeinefreundinhatabervölkerverständigungpraktiziert*


----------



## Frazer (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> TOM
> *derzufälligeinetürkischefreundinhat* *



Find ich net wirklich schlecht.... tust auch was zur Völkerverständigung  

Und ich für meinen Teil tu was für die Preussisch-Fränkische Verständigung


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2003)

lt. Babylon.com eigentlich:


```
Pfad Kippschalter oder Pfad-Schaukelstuhl
```

Ich find den Namen trotzdem nicht schlecht. Wenn uns nichts vernüftiges deutsches einfällt müssen wir halt auf was englisches zurückgreifen.

*Trailrocker - Franken* 

kann ich mir bildlich besser auf meinem Trikot vorstellen als z. B.:

Fragengschwader (zu fränisch), 
Kurbeltreter (ginge noch), 
Playbiker (MTB-Playboys oder wie), 
Talstürmer,
Kamikaze (wär nur was für Nils), 
Banausen (Pisa läßt grüßen), 
Recken, 
Hillclimb (Hillbillies oder was?), 
Team, 
Gruppe, 
Haufen, 
Zusammenkunft, 
Horde, 
wilde Meute, 
Clan (KKK oder wie), 
Truppe , 
Zusammenrottung, 
Männertreff (sehr zweideudig ), 
Zusammenwürfelung (Spielcasino).

@all
Was meint Ihr?

Wir können ja auch mal ein Voting machen. Material haben wir ja genug mittlerweile.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> 
> Find ich net wirklich schlecht.... tust auch was zur Völkerverständigung
> ...



haben wir eigentlich auch fränkisch-fränkische Beziehungen???
(z.B. Närmberch un dFädd).....


----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Wir können ja auch mal ein Voting machen. Material haben wir ja genug mittlerweile.
> 
> *



Das ist eine gute Idee!!!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2003)

...umso besser finde ich den Namen Trailrocker.

Im zweiten Teil steckt nämlich auch noch *Rock* = Stein oder Fels - 
was ja auch was mit biken zu tun hat.


----------



## Tom:-) (28. Mai 2003)

trailrocker, hm stimmt schon, aber wir fahren doch keine harleys, obwohl, wir haben wahrscheinlich mehr federweg ...  

-t


----------



## Frazer (28. Mai 2003)

@Tom

kannst Dir ja ein Harley-Dekor auf Deinen Rahmen kleben   

Grüße
Volker *derdie100Antwortenhiergradvollgemachthat*


----------



## Altitude (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *@Tom
> 
> kannst Dir ja ein Harley-Dekor auf Deinen Rahmen kleben
> ...



Na ja immerhin hat unser All.Mountain ja ein "chopperfeeling" wenn er seine Duke weit gnuch rausdreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (28. Mai 2003)

...muss nicht unbedings was mit Mototrrädern zu tun haben. Man kann durchaus auch Trails "rocken".

Mit U-Turn noch viel besser     

TOM


----------



## Frazer (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *...muss nicht unbedings was mit Mototrrädern zu tun haben. Man kann durchaus auch Trails "rocken".
> *



Da muss ich Dir recht geben.... und "Rock im Park" hat auch net wirklich viel mit Steinen zu tun    

Alles Interpretationssache...


----------



## Tom:-) (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> 
> Da muss ich Dir recht geben.... und "Rock im Park" hat auch net wirklich viel mit Steinen zu tun
> ...




einspruch euer ehren - da regnets doch immer backsteine oder mindestens kiesel.


----------



## Beelzebub (28. Mai 2003)

meine stimme habt ihr. ich hoff nur das daß nicht in pampersrocker umgedichtet wird. 

weia habt ihr eure frauen alle aussm ausland?meine is ja auch nich von hier.wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste könnte man meinen die fränkischen frauen sind alles spinatwachteln 

gruß beelzi "derseineKöTippsevollklassefindet"


----------



## Beelzebub (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> haben wir eigentlich auch fränkisch-fränkische Beziehungen???
> ...


----------



## Dreegbär (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> haben wir eigentlich auch fränkisch-fränkische Beziehungen???
> (z.B. Närmberch un dFädd).....  *



Hmmm ja ich Nämbercher, Sie Fädderie (aber nur aufgewachsen is eigentl a Oberpfalz Amerikaner mischling mit Baden-Würtembergischen Geburtshelfer).

also fast deinen wünschen entsprechend Alti..

*dermitderFädderietanzt*


----------



## Mudface (23. Juni 2003)

Wie wäre es mit

Bergkraft Franken oder Mountain Force Franken (MF2)

oder in Gedenken an Tom's und Rieni's Votec:

Tretpanzer Brigade

Bye, K


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mudface _
> *Wie wäre es mit
> 
> Bergkraft Franken oder Mountain Force Franken (MF2)
> ...



Hmm, Bergkraft Franken hat was.

Aber wie nennen wir dann die Truppe?


----------



## nurichdarf (23. Juni 2003)

Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen, aber eine fränkische Komponente sollte so ein Namen schon haben. Also mal überlegen was ist typisch fränkisch.  

www.druidenhainbiker.de
www.druidenhainer.de
www.bratwurstbiker.de
www.steckalaswaldbiker.de
www.frankenschweizer.de
www.schmausenbuckbiker.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nurichdarf _
> *Ich will mich ja nicht einmischen, aber eine fränkische Komponente sollte so ein Namen schon haben. Also mal überlegen was ist typisch fränkisch.
> 
> www.druidenhainbiker.de
> ...



VETO!!!


----------



## Beelzebub (23. Juni 2003)

mittlerweile stimm ich dem zu.bin ja eh gespannt ob das dieses jahr noch was wird,das wetter ist aber auch zu schön um ne HP zu entwerfen.

gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (24. Juni 2003)

@beelze

ne minimale Korrektur habe ich da für Dich..... bin schon recht fleißig und hab a Grundsystem auf meinem Webserver laufen.... bin momentan halt dabei, des Layout zu basteln und des dauert irgendwie länger als erwartet, aber des wird scho noch was....


Zum Thema fränkische Komponente:

ich halts da wie Alti und Beelze


Grüße
Frazer


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Juni 2003)

Bitte wählt keinen Namen mit irgendwelchen *idiotischen* Frankenausdrücken 

danke


----------



## Mudface (26. Juni 2003)

Hi,
vielleicht könnte man als Kompromiß  "Franconia" verwursten?
Mir persönlich ist das eher unwichtig. Hmm, hab gehört 
Trail Asis Zirndorf (bzw. Alte Veste) liegt momentan auch sehr nah am Puls der Zeit.

Grütze, M


----------



## dubbel (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *Bitte wählt keinen Namen mit irgendwelchen *idiotischen* Frankenausdrücken
> 
> danke *


und ausserdem sollte er auch für nicht-franken einigermassen verständlich sen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (26. Juni 2003)

Busch Torpedos, Trail Rockets, G1-Giganten (alle außer mir) ?


----------



## Mudface (3. Juli 2003)

Team Mirage


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2003)

Team TrailRider ??


----------



## Marcus (4. Juli 2003)

- 'Die Unentschlossenen'
- 'Nordbayern - wir moechten gern'
- 'Wir waren auch schon mal Hauptstadt!'
- 'Alti-kommt-aus-Nuernberg.de'

oder sowas...


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Juli 2003)

ich hau dich rikman  

gut ding will bekanntlich weile haben.außerdem läuft ja schon was bei frazer auf seinem server probe.

und sag nich nordbayer du brandenburger 

gruß alex


----------



## dubbel (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> und sag nich nordbayer du brandenburger:
> *


genau: nordbayern - südbayern, 

immer diese künstlichen unterscheidungen. 


sag einfach:  * BAYER! *


----------



## Marcus (4. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *sag einfach:   BAYER!  *


----------



## Beelzebub (4. Juli 2003)

so ich plädier hiermit für ein eigenes bundesland franken


----------



## Altitude (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> 
> 
> so ich plädier hiermit für ein eigenes bundesland franken *



ist in Arbeit...


Freiht frü Fragen...


----------



## Altitude (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> [B- 'Alti-kommt-aus-Nuernberg.de'
> 
> oder sowas...  [/B]



ach Rikman...das tut mir doch auch weh...

nochmal langsam für einen Berliner: 

ich komme aus Fürth!!! 

Grüße

Alex rost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *ach Rikman...das tut mir doch auch weh...*



Ich weiss! 

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Coffee (5. Juli 2003)

So jungs, jetzt muss ich mich doch mal wieder einmischen.

Meine Idee:

Wir machen einfach die kürzel      www. FKK.de

das steht dann für FrankenKaderKomando

Und als Trikot lassen wir uns ne nackiche vollbsuige Tussi aufs Trikot drucken wo hinten groß FKK druff steht. A weng spaß muss sein sacht der frange ;-)

grüßle coffee

...duck und wech....


----------



## Frazer (5. Juli 2003)

also,
meine Stimme haste für's Design vom Trikot     

Grüße
Volker


----------



## nils (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Und als Trikot lassen wir uns ne nackiche vollbsuige Tussi aufs Trikot drucken wo hinten groß FKK druff steht. A weng spaß muss sein sacht der frange ;-)*





Und passend dazu ein Team-Rad:


----------



## Marcus (5. Juli 2003)

Teste doch mal mit dem Browser die ULR fkk.de...

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *Anthrax - Fueled*


----------



## Coffee (6. Juli 2003)

Och Rikman,

die ist ja shcon vergeben *gg* war ich mal wieder zu voreilig gelle *lach*

War ja nur ein Späßchen von mir ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Mudface (9. Juli 2003)

Trail Teufel
Mountain Men
Pathfinder
Formel Bergkraft bzw. die Formel für die Bergkraft (Leistung wenn man Gewicht in x Zeitheiten in die Höhe befördert, hab leider nix im Kopf und auch keine Formelsammlung parat)

Wanderweg Instandhaltungs Kommando, könnt man aber WIKser drauß machen.

N8, M


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2003)

In dem Fall muesste es sich um eine Leistung und nicht um eine Kraft handeln. Du aenderst die Energie (was als Arbeit bezeichnet wird) und das pro Zeiteinheit.

Die potentielle Energie aendert sich mit der Hoehe:

_E_pot = m*g*h_

_m_: Masse des Koerpers (Biker + Bike + Bier im Flaschenhalter) (in kg)
_g_: Erdbeschleunigung (9,81 m*s^-2)
_h_: Hoehe, auf der der Koerper sich befindet (in m)

Die Arbeit, die man vollbringen muss, um von einem Punkt auf einen anderen zu kommen, berechnet sich aus der Energiedifferenz zwischen beiden Punkten:

_W = E_pot2 - E_pot1 = m*g*(h2 - h1)_

Um jetzt die Leistung zu berechnen, muss man die Arbeit pro Zeiteinheit betrachten, sprich man schreibt:

_P = dW/dt_ bzw. als Gesamtwert _P = W/t_

mit _P_ als Leistung (in W).

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: "potentielle Energie" ist zwar ein schoener Name fuer Alti, aber nicht fuer eure Truppe.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## dubbel (9. Juli 2003)

"trÃ¤ge Masse" fÃ¤llt mir zu diesem thema noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *"trÃ¤ge Masse" fÃ¤llt mir zu diesem thema noch ein. *


  besser geht nich 
dubbel du schafst es immer wieder....reeeeeeeeeeeespekt


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *"trÃ¤ge Masse" fÃ¤llt mir zu diesem thema noch ein. *



...und welche Masse gibt es noch? Wodurch kann man beide unterscheiden? Geht es ueberhaupt, beide zu unterscheiden? Wo treten sie auf? Wann benutzt man die eine, wann die andere?

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## nils (9. Juli 2003)

Die "schwere Masse" spürst du beim Bergauffahren und die "träge Masse" spürst du, wenn du berab von einem plötzlich in den Weg springenden Baum gebremst wirst


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2003)

Das ist doch schon mal eine richtig gute Antwort! Und noch so prima illustriert 

So wuenscht man sich das.

Gruesse, Marcus


----------



## Mudface (11. Juli 2003)

Das ganze Abschreiben in Physik hat sich bei mir nicht ausgezahlt, deshalb muß ich mich jetzt Bergarbeiter nennen, weil die träge Masse in meinem Kopf nicht die nötige kreative Leistung ausspuckt, um die Bergkraftformel herzuleiten. Egal, was man nicht im Kopf hat, steckt bekanntlich in den Beinen 8).

N8, M


----------



## dubbel (11. Juli 2003)

dann halt hangabtriebskraft. 
die is abhÃ¤ngig von der gewichtskraft (mal sinus neigungswinkel), 
und gewicht sollte man ja genug zusammenkriegen.

oder edelstahl-sau-kommando, kurz esk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (14. Juli 2003)

hallöle,
falls es noch nicht zu spät ist möchte ich auch meinen Beitrag leisten: SOKO Speiche Franken
Gruß


----------



## Marcus (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von trialeruli _
> *hallöle,
> falls es noch nicht zu spät ist möchte ich auch meinen Beitrag leisten: SOKO Speiche Franken
> Gruß *



...das wird Aerger mit der SOKO KOKO geben... 

Gruesse, Marcus

now listening to: *The Real McKenzies - Nessie*


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Juli 2003)

dann wird statt SOKO halt SEK genommen 

gruß alex


----------



## eL (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *dann  halt SEK genommen
> 
> gruß alex *


vergiss es....
da hat der ESK was dagegen


----------



## dubbel (16. Juli 2003)

und gegen meinen vorschlag gibt es folglich keine einwände?


----------



## killacat (29. Juli 2003)

Soderle, als Nermbercher, Frange & ambitionierter Biker fühl ich mich etz hier auch irgendwie angesprochen   Bin zum Biken zwar hauptsächlich in der Hersbrucker Schweiz und im Grenzgebiet zur Oberpfalz *muhahaha* unterwegs, aber über neue Trails freu ich mich immer wie ein Schneekönig!

Die Idee, eine Page mit Trailbeschreibungen aufzuziehen ist echt Klasse & wenn sich daraus vielleicht sogar ne richtige Community entwickelt, würd ich auch gern mal vorbeischauen 

Zur Namensgebung - nehmt doch ned sowas brutales wie Brigade oder Force...  habt euch lieb & zeigt's der Welt! *g*

So das wars auch - werd die Entwicklung aber verfolgen! Bin zwar 2 Monate nicht da, weil bei meiner türkischen (*vbg*) Freundin, aber im Oktober könnt ich mich auch kreativ einbringen.

so long,
killa

PS: Wenn ihr hier irgendwo in oder um Nürnberg einen mit einem "Winora Overhang" rumfahren seht, haut ihm eine aufs Maul! Ich trag seit 3 Monaten trauer, weil mir irgendsoein Volldepp das Teil gestohlen hat  *argh* Meine gute Mag21!!! Meine geliebten HS-22!!!  Mein unverwüstbarer STAHLRAHMEN - in silber!!! 
*TOB*


----------



## Waldmasta (1. August 2003)

s. Steigerwald, s. Hilfe.

seit drei Tagen Ruhe? Warum nicht nicht kurz und knackig

                   BikeKaderFrankenland = BKF !

*vorsichtigfragen* krieg ich jetzt vielleicht Antworten auf 
meine Fagen?

aus der Region Hannover 
Uwe


----------



## Tontaube (12. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Als absoluter Neuling (sowohl in diesem Forum als auch beim Mountainbiken) sollte ich mich natürlich dezent zurückhalten.
Allerdings möchte ich schon mal nachfragen, ob hier gar nichts mehr geht. Dies wäre verdammt schade!!!
Gerade als Neuling wäre ich an Tipps für gute Trails (besonders in der Umgebung von Lauf) interessiert.
Abgesehen davon wäre ein cooles Trikot (wie bei den Singlespeedern, ESK oder Bergwerk) echt super.
In diesem Zusammenhang: Taugt die Qualität von http://www.owayo.com/ was?

Bitte die Bemühungen nicht einschlafen lassen !!!


----------



## Beelzebub (4. September 2003)

den fred mal wieder hochbringen und da immo eh die häfte lazarettreif ist.......

bei allen überlegungen welcher diversen namen und abkürzungen die doch nicht den zuspruch fanden,meine ich wir sollten einfach den namen nehmen den wir uns selber schon die ganze zeit geben.

einfach nur:   "Die üblichen Verdächtigen"  sonst nix



gruß beelze


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2003)

...ABER
die Domain ist leider schon weg
Die üblichen Verdächtigen 

Und zwar .de und .com

Hmm, und die Abkürzung www.duev.de???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2003)

..ist auch schon weg.

Geile Idee, aber da hemmer wohl schlechte Karten.

TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2003)

www.DIE-UEBLICHEN-VERDAECHTIGEN.org 

Wäre noch zu haben.

Was meinen die üblichen Verdächtigen dazu????

TOM


----------



## Frazer (5. September 2003)

Klingt doch mal net schlecht.

aber .org find ich persönlich net so prickelnd. Dann könntest ja schauen, ob'st net gleich .gov bekommst    

Da fällt mir ein.... ich sollt vielleicht langsam mal mit Design von der Page weitermachen, damit wir mal wieder ein Hompage-Pizza-mampfen machen können  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (5. September 2003)

Hi Leute, 

nachdem ich derzeit nich zum biken komme, mach ich mir halt auch mal gedanken über einen Namen.


www.die-ueblichen-verdaechtigen-franken.de??

Die ist doch sicherlich noch frei??


----------



## Beelzebub (5. September 2003)

@tom: kuck mal ob dieters vorschlag noch frei ist.klingt jedenfalls echt gut.

@frazer:ja bitte wir wollen doch resultate sehen


gruß alex


PS: mein cheffe will sich ein GPS gerät bestellen. damit können wir prima touren abfahren und am rechner bearbeiten


----------



## Tom:-) (5. September 2003)

die üblichen verdachtigen? ist doch quatsch und hat ausserdem nix mit biken zu tun. sorry wenn ich so direkt werde.

können wir nicht einfach die bereits genannten namen/bezeichnungen auflisten & ausdrucken. dann bekommt beim näxten pizzamampfen jeder ein blatt und darf punkte vergeben. nur wer da ist hat stimmrecht. wir haben somit einen demokratisch bestimmten namen - und - wenn's wen interessiert, kommt er auch zum pizzatermin - da wärs dann evtl mal richtig voll beim ollen pizzenbäcker. 

ich würde mir sogar mal die zeit nehmen und die liste erstellen.
wie isset? 

Tom


----------



## biker-wug (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *die üblichen verdachtigen? ist doch quatsch und hat ausserdem nix mit biken zu tun. sorry wenn ich so direkt werde.
> 
> können wir nicht einfach die bereits genannten namen/bezeichnungen auflisten & ausdrucken. dann bekommt beim näxten pizzamampfen jeder ein blatt und darf punkte vergeben. nur wer da ist hat stimmrecht. wir haben somit einen demokratisch bestimmten namen - und - wenn's wen interessiert, kommt er auch zum pizzatermin - da wärs dann evtl mal richtig voll beim ollen pizzenbäcker.
> ...



@Tom: Ich finde nicht unbedingt, daß der Name quatsch ist, wenn wir uns treffen sagen wir jedesmal, die üblichen verdächtigen.
Daher ist der Name treffend. Und ob er was mit biken direkt zu tun hat ist in meinen Augen nicht primär wichtig!!

Aber die Idee mit der Liste ist gut, allerdings ist das mit dem Pizzaplaudertermin immer so ne Sache, ich z.B. arbeite ab 01.10. Wechselschicht und geh Samstag und Sonntag auf die Schule, da ist es nicht leicht Termine einzuhalten!

Was hältst du von einer onlineumfrage??


----------



## All-Mountain (5. September 2003)

fände ich auch am besten, dann kann sich nachher keiner beschweren er hätte am Pizzatermin keine Zeit gehabt.

www.die-ueblichen-verdaechtigen-franken.de 

ist natürlich noch frei. So einen Monsternamen tut sich freiwillig keiner an

Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich fände den Namen auch gut und er hätte ja, gerade weil wir ihm immerzu benutzen, einen Bezug zu uns und damit zum biken. 

Vorschlag: wir machen eine Onlineumfrage mit allen Namen aus diesen Fred (incl. www.die-ueblichen-verdaechtigen-franken.de) und lassen abstimmen.

Wer weiß wie man so ein Teil erstellt? Ich leider nicht Alti??? Und irgendjemand müßte die Namen rausschreiben... TOM???

@Frazer
Bezüglich ersten Content kann ich Dir gerne die Frankentrails-Seiten und Bilder von meiner All-Mountain HP schicken. Dann hättest Du  schon mal Material für den ersten Wurf. 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## nobike (5. September 2003)

.... Coffee's Vorschlag wieder aufzunehmen:

frankenkaderkommando.de 

wäre frei, und ne schön 2deutige Abkürzung wärs auch, pinup (besser ein gezeichnetes) aufs Shirt und losgehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> 
> @Tom: Ich finde nicht unbedingt, daß der Name quatsch ist, wenn wir uns treffen sagen wir jedesmal, die üblichen verdächtigen.
> ...



wir sagen ja auch jedesmal hallo, tach oder servus, sowie einmal pizza siciliana. deshalb ist das noch lange kein grund sich so zu nennen und hat mit biken soviel zu tun wie jan ullrich  

online umfrage ist m.E. nicht gut, da wir ja nicht dem ganzen forum stimmrecht geben wollen, oder?

'die üblichen verdächtigen' - mit verlaub, das klingt wie ein beschi§§ener hollywoodfilm.

Tom


----------



## eL (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tom;-) vor President

ne mal ehrlich ...ohne eine gescheite DIKTATUR bekommt ihr das nie auf die reihe...... was is den mit "Frankengeschwader"

hört sich doch nach ner militärischen eingreiftruppe an


----------



## Beelzebub (5. September 2003)

hmmmm el bei "frankengeschwader" gibts sicher ein veto unserer schwimmbuxen-zivifraktion

@tom he he solltest mal sehen wie ich auf meinem esel sitz da würde sogar clint eastwood blaß werden vor neid  da passt hollywood


gruß beelzi


PS: franken fahren kona


----------



## biker-wug (5. September 2003)

Nachdem es mit der onlineumfrage anscheinend nichts wird, hier der nächste Vorschlag, wir schreiben nochmal alle Namen in einen Threat, wählen einen aus, der bekommt dann ne E-Mail von jedem mit dem Favoriten, oder ne PN.

Dann kann man es auszählen und hat den Namen.


Ach ja, Frankengeschwader hat soviel mit biken zu tun wie die üblichen verdächtigen franken auch!!!

frankenkaderkommando genausowenig!!

Daher meine Meinung, wählt den künftigen Webmaster oder einen anderen Freiwilligen, der die Mails bekommt!!


----------



## frank-lau (5. September 2003)

Also ich hab da auch mal einen Vorschlag zu machen ist auch  noch frei  

www.frankentrails.de 

Würde meiner Ansicht ganz gut passen da ihr ja auch Beschreibungen über Trails dort veröffentlichen wollt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## All-Mountain (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frank-lau _
> * Also ich hab da auch mal einen Vorschlag zu machen ist auch  noch frei
> 
> www.frankentrails.de
> ...



Das war auch mein erster Vorschlag für den Namen der Seite.

ABER wie nennen wir dann die Truppe???????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (5. September 2003)

die üblichen verdächtigen

was sonst 


gruß beelze


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. September 2003)

kommt drauf an was für nen franken ich wär für u-franken only


----------



## Beelzebub (5. September 2003)

man muss den gott für alles danken auch für einen unterfranken 


gruß beelze


----------



## eL (6. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *hmmmm el bei "frankengeschwader" gibts sicher ein veto unserer schwimmbuxen-zivifraktion *



  jaja die kriegsdienstverweigerer die ungedienten glatten aale......an die hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht tut mir leid beelze  


nee mal im ernst:

wieso muss der nahme was mit biken zu tun haben???? tut er bei den meisten ultracoolen zusammenrottungen doch auch nicht.
z.b. Hell´s angel´s hat ja im ersten blick auch nichts mit motoradfahren zu tun.
und bei den lettenbrüdern kommt man auch nich drauf das sie fahradfahren  
nen nahme muss einfach gut klingen und sich sofort einprägen naja und ultracool sollte er auch sein Wobei der coolste ja schon vergeben ist  
nur so ne idee........Franken ist was IHR draus macht


Weitermachen!!


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *man muss den gott für alles danken auch für einen unterfranken
> 
> 
> gruß beelze *




haha immerhin sin die u-fr. die besten bei rennen und so schau doch ma wer immer gewinnt


----------



## Gulaschmeister (7. September 2003)

Dann nennt euch halt "Die fränkischen Verdächtigen", ist nicht so lang und klingen tut's auch.

Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Wollt ihr das ausschließlich auf eure Nürnberger Ecke beziehen oder plant ihr eine Unterrubrik auf der Website wo andere främkische IBCler sich auch kurz vorstellen können/sollen/dürfen, so als Kontaktübersicht ?


----------



## All-Mountain (7. September 2003)

Die Seite soll auf jeden Fall die Trails im kompletten Frankenland erschließen und für alle Frankenbiker eine gemeinsame Plattform bieten. 
Das dürfte wohl so das einzige sein, bei dem wir uns einig sind (auch wenn man mit den U- und M-Franken geposte einen anderen Eindruck bekommen kann).
Wenn wir einen Freiwilligen z. B aus der Würzburger Gegend finden der per Fotos und Tourberichte die Trails da oben auf die Seite bringen will, immer her damit.

Um nochmal Beelzes Vorschlag aufzugreifen:

Wir hosten die Seite unter www.frankentrails.de und "gründen" eine "lockere Vereinigung fränkischer Geländeradfahrer" mit dem Namen "Die üblichen Verdächtigen". Wer da dazugehören möchte (Tom wohl eher nicht und was die dann so an Aktivitäten starten kristalisiert sich dann von selbst raus. Die üblichen Verdächtigen bekommen dann eine Rubrik auf der Seite in der Sie der Welt mehr oder weniger wichtige Dinge mitteilen können. 

Wenn wir die Domain z.B, bei Strato hosten haben wir 3 Domainnamen frei. D. h. wenn uns später noch der ultimative Name einfällt können wir den einfach, ohne Mehrkosten, dazunehmen.

Wir können noch ein paar Monate weiter diskutieren ohne das was passiert, oder wir können schon mal wie oben beschrieben loslegen.

Ich bitte um zustimmende Posts  

TOM


----------



## biker-wug (7. September 2003)

all Mountain for president!!!

Hi Tom,

genau so würde ich es machen, www.frankentrails.de und die üblichen verdächtigen!1

Spitze,. ich bin dafür!!

Meine Stimme hat der vorschlag!!


----------



## Techniker (7. September 2003)

Da Ich lange nicht o-line war,
bin ich ein wenig spät dran mit Kommentar:

Nachdem "Jägermeister" schon patentiert ist,
schlage ich vor:

www.Frankentrails.de

und
JG Franken (Jagdgeschwader Franken) 
oder :
C2H5OH ,  das käme der Region ein wenig näher


----------



## frank-lau (7. September 2003)

Die HP also unter www.frankentrails.de und die Truppe erhält den Namen "Die üblichen Verdächtigen". Ein kleiner Hinweis auf der HP dazu (oder auch ein großer  ) und schon dürften alle zufrieden sein? 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (7. September 2003)

Das ist eine gute Idee. Die Seite einfach frankentrails nennen. und nen Link zu den üblichen Verdächtigen. optimal. 

Für Tourenberichte übernehm ich gerne den Erlanger Raum, also Rathsberg, Hetzles. Heute war ich da wieder unterwegs. Das nächste mal nehm ich dann am besten gleich die Digicam mit. Ich bin die Trails zwar schon x-mal gefahren, machen aber immer wieder fun. 

@ Tom: Ich befürchte nur, das du bald unser geliebtes Frankenland verläßt.  

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2003)

Es ist vollbracht....

...und wiedermal bestätigt sich, daß wir Franken nichts von schnellen Entscheidungen halten...

...das sollte gefeiert werden...

gibt es jetzt schon einen Layoutentwurf???

Ich bin für eine eigene Rubrik "Singlespeed"


----------



## All-Mountain (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *@ Tom: Ich befürchte nur, das du bald unser geliebtes Frankenland verläßt.
> 
> gruß
> ...



Ist immer noch nicht sicher, die Zicken noch etwas rum. Könnte aber durchaus passieren, dass ich nächstes Jahr 150 Km näher an den Alpen wohne.

@Frazer
Ums Webmastern wollte sich der Volker kümmern. Der hat auch schon sowas wie einen Entwurf. Wie weit bist Du denn schon Volker? Soll ich Dir mal die Pic's von meiner Frankentrailseite schicken, damit Du was zum bestücken hast?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2003)

Zum einen:

Der Vorschlag vom Tom ist absolut ok, da bin ich auch stark dafür. Ich mein, warum soll der Name unbedingt was mit Biken zu tun haben?!?!.... beim ESK kommst auch net sofort drauf, dass des Mountainbiker sind....

Also meine Zustimmung habt ihr  

Zum anderen:

Das CMS, was ich aufgetrieben habe (ja, es ist kostenlos  ) eignet sich hervorragend für die Webpage. Allerdings brauch ich dazu einen Hoster, der auch eigene Skripte bzw. PHP und MySQL zulässt -> von daher lehne ich Strato kategorisch ab, die sind zu teuer! Aber da können wir uns ja noch Gedanken drüber machen, etz kommt der Winter und ich hab wieder viel Zeit zum basteln.

@Tom
Wäre spitze, wenn Du mir a bissl a Material zukommen lassen könntest, dann schau ich halt mal, dass ich was fertig bekomme. Habe etz dann 4 Wochen Urlaub, d.h. sollte das Wetter net wirklich toll sein, werd ich mich mal dran machen, was fertig zu bekommen. Evtl. brauch ich noch den ein oder anderen kreativen Kopf wenn mir nix mehr einfällt, aber dann würde ich mich, frech wie ich bin, einfach mal zu Wort melden  .

Grüße
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Zum einen:
> 
> Der Vorschlag vom Tom ist absolut ok, da bin ich auch stark dafür. Ich mein, warum soll der Name unbedingt was mit Biken zu tun haben?!?!.... beim ESK kommst auch net sofort drauf, dass des Mountainbiker sind....
> ...


@Volker
Das schreit nach nen neuen Pizzatermin, an dem alle teilnehmen die sich an der Seite irgendwie beteiligen wollen, sei's auch nur durch konstruktive Vorschläge.
Außerdem könnten wir uns dann auch über Fragen wie Provider und die Finanzierung unterhalten. Ich bring dann auf CD gebrannt meine Franken-Pic's und Info's mit. Wer von den anderen auch was ähnliches hat kann's ja auch mitbringen.

Da Du als Webmaster dabeisein musst schlag Du am besten einen Termin vor.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frazer (8. September 2003)

Wie gesagt, bei mir würde es am besten nächste Woche reinpassen.

Von daher schlage ich mal was vor:

*Donnerstag, 18.09. um 19:00Uhr*

Treffpunkt wie immer    

Und wenn das allen anderen auch passt, würd ich Dich bitten @Tom, dass Du nen Tisch reservierst.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (8. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

also ich kann den Termin nächste Woche nicht halten, klappt nicht, Null Chance!!

Hab durch meinen Berufswechsel mit dazugehöriger Schule momentan viel um die Ohren!

Wobei ich natürlich trotzdem gerne kreative Ideen mit einbringe!!

Aber eben nicht momentan!

soll heißen, die Wegbeschreibungen südliches Mittelfranken und fränkisches Seenland dauern noch ein wenig!!


----------



## All-Mountain (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Wie gesagt, bei mir würde es am besten nächste Woche reinpassen.
> 
> Von daher schlage ich mal was vor:
> ...



Der Termin geht bei mir. Reservierung in der Vecchia ist auch kein Thema.

Hier geht ja mal richtig was vorwärts...

TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (8. September 2003)

sehr löblich es geht ja voran ich geb meine zustimmung hiermit und komme natürlich auch am 18.9. werde so gegen 19:30-20uhr aufschlagen.

gruß beelze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (9. September 2003)

Ja...


----------



## All-Mountain (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Ja... *


Hey Alex, 
geht's Dir wirklich gut, ich kanns ja kaum glauben. 

@alle üblichen Verdächtigen
Das mit meinen beruflichen Wechsel hat sich übrigens eben bestätigt. Termin ist noch nicht ganz sicher, aber vermutlich ab 1.12 werde ich in die feindliche Haupstadt umziehen.

Bei der Frankenhomepage werde ich aber noch a bisserl mitmischen denke ich.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## nils (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *@alle üblichen Verdächtigen
> Das mit meinen beruflichen Wechsel hat sich übrigens eben bestätigt. Termin ist noch nicht ganz sicher, aber vermutlich ab 1.12 werde ich in die feindliche Haupstadt umziehen.
> *



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Endlich kenne ich auch einen von diesen priviligierten Münchnern, die einen Milchkaffee für 4,80 Euro trinken und am Wochenende zum Ausspannen immer in die Alpen fahren um Outdoorsport zu betreiben ("Moutainbiking" ist zwar nicht mehr so hipp, geht aber noch. "Bungee-Jumping" und "Rafting" sind out, dafür "Abseiling" und "Nordig Walking" schwer im Kommen) 
Ich glaube ich muß da schon mal einen Besuch androhen

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## All-Mountain (9. September 2003)

Hey geht von meiner Seite klar.

Seht mich einfach als fränkische Außenposten im Voralpenland. 

Ich fänd's klasse wenn die eine oder andere Tour mit den üblichen Verdächtigen zusammengeht.

Da werde ich mir wohl so ein aufblasbares "Gästebett" zulegen müssen, um mit Euch zusammen den völlig aus der Mode gekommenen Outdoorsport Mountainbiken zu frönen 

Hab schon das Münchner IBC-Forum aboniert. Ziemlich freeriderlastig das ganze, na mal sehen, eventull geht's ja ohne dass ich mir ein RM7 zulegen muss 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Hey geht von meiner Seite klar.
> 
> Seht mich einfach als fränkische Außenposten im Voralpenland.
> ...



Hallo Tom,

ich gratuliere Dir zu diesem sehr mutigen Schritt!!!! Du hest es so gewollt und verdient!!!

und ernenne Dich hiermit zum Stoßtruppführer im fränkischen Unabhängikeitskampf gegen die imerialistischen Besatzer aus München...

P.S. cih hab noch ne Quelle für nen günstigen "Kantenklatscher"...


----------



## Beelzebub (9. September 2003)

sch*** monaco  ja der tom traut sich was.naja ne bekannte von mir wohnt jetzt auch seit ca. 2 jahren da unten und die is noch am leben......

hiermit würde ich tom zur oberkampfsau gegen die seit 197jahren andauernde unterdrückung ernennen.gibs dem pack 


gruß beelze


für ein freies franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

